
Nvidia Addresses Nearly Non-Existent RTX 3080 Availability - Snowbirth
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-newegg-rtx-3080-apologize
======
Snowbirth
"from@Newegg Those wanting RTX 3080 GPUs, here's some info: This morning we
experienced more traffic than the morning of Black Friday Limited inventory
sold out in 5 mins We'll release more as we get more Bot protection was in
place, orders were human"

